# 1st Cheese Smoke - Help Needed



## smoke happens (Nov 21, 2012)

Got my AMNPS from Todd Monday along with 5 different pellet varieties. Busy day in the kitchen today prepping for tomorrow. Have 2 birds, parted out one bird and got it in the brine (trying Slaughterhouse modified recipe) and plan on smoking that tomorrow. Picked up cheese at Costco last night to try my first smoked cheese attempt today. Gouda, Colby Jack and a 2 year aged White Cheddar went on the smoker with apple pellets for 3 hours. Looked awesome (sorry no pics) when they came out. I know you're supposed to wait, but I had to sample some. Pretty bitter  intense flavor, but all the research I have found on this site says you have to wait. That is the main question, how long? I see anywhere from 2 weeks on up on the forum here.

I want to hand the cheese out for Christmas so I did it early, but how long do you really let this stuff sit before the flavor mellows and gets yummy ?


----------



## shorte2326 (Nov 21, 2012)

The longer the better. But I usually can't make it past 4 weeks. I can't taste much anymore (chemo) but the guys at work scarf it down in no time.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 21, 2012)

2 weeks and it is a lot better but as shorte said "the longer the better", if it is vac sealed it will be good for a long long time. If you smoked it today it should be pretty good for X-mas!


----------



## orlandosmoking (Nov 21, 2012)

Smoke Happens said:


> Looked awesome (sorry no pics) when they came out.


----------



## smoke happens (Nov 21, 2012)

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> :no-pics:



I have pre-smoke pics but for some reason cannot post using my iPad.

I will post tomorrow using my PC, but cheese on a rack is not riveting qview material :(


----------



## smoke happens (Nov 21, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> 2 weeks and it is a lot better but as shorte said "the longer the better", if it is vac sealed it will be good for a long long time. If you smoked it today it should be pretty good for X-mas!



I did vac seal them after letting them sit for about an hour. Plan to open and then vac seal into smaller portions for gift distribution. I took some samples and wrapped on plastic wrap to nibble on in a few weeks, hopefully that will be an indication to flavor development.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2012)

You're right on track

I like to smoke cheese for about 2 - 2 1/2 hours max

2 weeks in the fridge makes a HUGE difference


----------



## smoke happens (Nov 26, 2012)

So I nibbled on my sample pieces today and they are still pretty intense. I know it's still early, but I did a 3 hour cold smoke and am beginning to wonder if I over smoked them. Saw some tube vids that showed some folks wiping the cheese off, would that help when I crack the main batch in a few weeks? Hate to waste that much cheese, especially when I am thinking of doing Christmas gifts with them.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 26, 2012)

One of the hardest things about cheese is the waiting, patience my friend patience! It's only been 5 days!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2012)

I just opened some swiss and Gouda on T day and it was great I smoked it on Oct 16th so over a month very good stuff.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 27, 2012)

driedstick said:


> I just opened some swiss and Gouda on T day and it was great I smoked it on Oct 16th so over a month very good stuff.


Those are my 2 favorites. Try a ham and swiss on rye sandwich with your enhanced cheese!


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 27, 2012)

I smoked some 2 - 3 weeks ago. I actually forgot about it but I will tell you this, I can smell the smoked flavor in my fridge. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing but I think I'll find out this weekend.


----------



## hitechredneck (Dec 2, 2012)

I still have some left from the first smoke I did a couple of months ago.  I just opened the last block.  It was so mellow and smokey.  All the way to the core.  I learned my lesson on the smoked mozz sticks, don't eat straight from the smoker...  :)

The longer it sits, the better it gits!

My Christmas Cheeses will have a good 3 wks sit in the fridge and I am thinking of telling the folks that receive the gifts to wait a couple more weeks before opening.  I can't believe how much difference a month makes, but the difference between that first block that I opened and this last one was incredible.


----------

